# clown/annenome question



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

a few months ago my clown after a year or so decided to host with my anenome .what i have noticed the last few weeks is there is no hosting any more of the anenome , i have seen him sort of lay in the large piece of GSP
but not like a typical hosting of the anemome .am idoing something wrong 
anybody else ever see this .
cheers


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think you are doing anything wrong myself. I had a clown that loved my GSP, so much that it was keeping them closed all the time. 

It would move back and forth between a torch and the GSP.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Clowns will host on almost anything that moves, from LPS, softies to even macro algae sometimes even if an anemone is present. The only way you can get them to host on something specific is by removing everything else from the tank. Clowns will be clowns


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*clown*

ok thanks everyone for the help , was just curious thats all .


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 3 or my 4 clowns being hosted, And my 4th jumping for my hammer to frogspawn,to GSP.

Tom, Clown fish are so f-ed up sometimes, I wouldnt worry much, They may be short in the IQ department like mine.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

the main reason is because im assuming your anemone is not the natural host for your clown fish, so its hit or miss, it might return to hosting or it might not. if you want a sure way to have an anemone and clownfish combo you need to match them up with their natural hosts. IE Tomato clowns or maroon clowns with bubbletips.. or you can go the other way and get a magnifica or gigantea anemone for your percs or occs.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Duke said:


> the main reason is because im assuming your anemone is not the natural host for your clown fish, so its hit or miss, it might return to hosting or it might not. if you want a sure way to have an anemone and clownfish combo you need to match them up with their natural hosts. IE Tomato clowns or maroon clowns with bubbletips.. or you can go the other way and get a magnifica or gigantea anemone for your percs or occs.


I'd agree with Duke on this one.

My gold striped maroon hosted a Rose BTA for quite a long time until the nem decided to take a trip towards a powerhead.

Without the BTA now, the maroon has skipped around and hosted a variety of corals...and a Mag Float for about a week lol.

Over the period of 7 months, the maroon went from a ricordia to hammer frags, to a chalace, then to a large splitting candycane, and now has settled on a large Hammer (though will still go rub up on the smaller hammer frag now and then - just saying "hello, i remember you, do you remember me?"  )

+1 to matching your clown to its host, though it's never a guarantee and it can take a long time for the clown to decide on what it really wants to do.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

take this with a grain of salt, but...

http://www.remsreef.com/2010/07/adding-picture-does-get-clownfish-to.html


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

smcx said:


> take this with a grain of salt, but...
> 
> http://www.remsreef.com/2010/07/adding-picture-does-get-clownfish-to.html


Yes!! It's hit and miss, but this is worth a try for sure.

I have tried this 3 times now with different clowns - It totally worked once, but not the other 2 times. It started to host within 72 hours after months of unsuccessful tactics.


----------

